# I am back hehe



## ddvw123abc (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup im back lol. I seem to switch hobbys every couple months or so.. I Just finished with sports cards. If anyone is interested in any sports autographs or game worn jerseys just let me know.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Good to see you back. My hubby collects baseball cards. If you have anything good you're wanting to get rid of PM me and I'll give you his email.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome back! I'm new, so you probably don't know me =0


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 17, 2009)

PM Sent Katnapper (=


----------

